# Flashing, but no disease



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've noticed some days that my zebra danios will flash against some of the plant leaves in my tank. I just read that this is a sign of disease, but they've been in the tank alive and healthy for 6 months, and they flash occasionally and never for very long (I've been intrigued by this but thought nothing of it until reading it was a warning sign of disease). Should I do anything about it or pass it off as random quirky fish behavior?

Note: Flashing is when the fish rub themselves on stuff like plant leaves.*Conf*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'v had a couple of fish that started flashing that had been in my tank for months. I read that this can be caused (many causes) by external parasites. Mine also had clamped fins. I treated with a parasite claer med made by jungle labs and as little as 30min they showed no more signs. Petsmart usually carries a similar version called parasite guard - they are fizz tabs. I'm convinced it is just alka-seltzer.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Flashing = fish are irritated. Can be parasites, or it can be ammonia sometimes, too. Worth doing water testing.


----------

